# Forum About Russia Sports and Olympics  Olympics 2012!

## Hanna

Just a thread to do with everything about the Olympics! 
Did anyone see the Opening Ceremony? What did you think of it? 
I missed it and now I am irritated that it is not available anywhere, to stream.... Looks like they have been incredibly fast with the takedown requests... I suspect Youtube has a team of people doing nothing but removing "illegal" Olympics stuff. If anyone has a valid links to the opening ceremony, please post it!  
I read that Russia has been tipped to get the most medals in these games, followede by China and the US, obviously. Not sure why Russia is the favourite this year, but apparently the rating is based on the performance of the Olympic athletes in other sporting events. My money would be on China though!  
Meanwhile most of the people I know in London left town a few days before it all started. Unless you live on the other side of town, it is quite crazy, apparently. I too wanted to travel there this month - but it will have to be well after the Olympics are over, rather inconvenient but there is no way I am paying the hotel prices they are charging at the moment.  
One sad thing is that many Londoners were unable to afford tickets to the event, yet there are thousands of empty seats at each event because employees of corporate sponsors who got the tickets for free, did not bother to turn up. Many Londoners are quite negative and it is true that the event seems to be more about money, image and networking than about sport... Nevertheless for me who has lived in London for many years and plan to return there I really hope everything goes well and that visitors get a good impression of London which has many nice sides to it despite all the things one could find to complain about.  
Does anyone know anyone who travelled to the games?

----------


## Lampada

http://ej.ru/?a=note&id=12111  _"Последняя новость, потрясшая белорусов: председателя Национального Олимпийского комитета Республики Беларусь не пускают на Олимпиаду в Лондон. То есть Международный Олимпийский комитет прислал ему приглашение, но МИД Великобритании визу давать отказался._ _Если кто не знает – председателем белорусского НОК является господин Лукашенко. Не однофамилец даже, а тот самый._ _Собственно говоря, ему не слишком и хотелось. Он словно чувствовал нехорошее, отчего и сказал на «Славянском базаре» в Витебске, что ему и тут хорошо. Или не чувствовал – знал. Но визу почему-то запросили._ _И получили отказ._ _
В «Твиттере» его российского коллеги (не президента России, а президента НОК РФ Александра Жукова) появилась отсылка к Олимпийской Хартии: дескать, войны во время олимпиад прекращались, а тут не прекратилась! Запад обижает суверенное белорусское государство._ _Я вспомнил не Олимпийскую Хартию. Я вспомнил киплинговское водяное перемирие. Во время засухи тигр и олень могут придти к одному и тому же водопою, и будь проклят тот, кто нападет на другого._ _Шер-Хан у Киплинга приходит, уже успев сожрать кого-то по дороге._ _Кажется, человека._ _Маслянистые кровавые пятна тянутся по воде, пока он пьёт._ _Прогнать его не может никто – даже великий Хатхи. Но запах крови, идущий от воды, мешает остальным пить. Шер-Хан понимает это и, демонстративно затянув свое присутствие, все-таки уходит._ _Было это нарушением водяного перемирия? Формально – нет._ _У суверенной Республики Беларусь нет ни с кем войны – и слава Богу! Надеюсь, минуют войны нас и впредь._ _Но в стране сегодня есть тринадцать человек, официально признанных международными организациями политическими заключенными. Каждый день власти в местах заключения делают многое для того, чтобы продлить их пребывание там._ _В день, когда известие об отказе в визе президенту белорусского НОК было распространено, «Амнести Интернешнел» признало политическим заключенным четырнадцатого – студента факультета журналистики Белгосуниверситета Антона Суряпина, задержанного за то, что он распространил в интернете фотографии плюшевых мишек, разбросанных со шведского самолета, нелегально в начале июля пересекшего воздушную границу Белоруссии._ _Думаю, британские власти могли бы закрыть глаза на фамилию председателя белорусского НОК и сослаться в глубине души на Олимпийскую Хартию._ _Но Киплинга они читали в оригинале. И запах крови от морды демонстративно затягивающего свое присутствие Шер-Хана помнят с детства. «Книга Джунглей» – классика бесспорная._ _И Хартию отложили в сторону. Просто для того, чтобы тюремный запах не пропитал её белые страницы._ _Фотография РИА Новости
На фото: Президент Белоруссии Александр Лукашенко на теннисном корте во время игры с президентом России Борисом Ельциным, 1995 год_ _АЛЕКСАНДР ФЕДУТА " _  Ежедневный Журнал: О водяном перемирии, лондонской Олимпиаде и студенте под арестом

----------


## Lampada

http://www.london2012.com/schedule-and-results/   NBC Olympics

----------


## Marcus

> Just a thread to do with everything about the Olympics! 
> Did anyone see the Opening Ceremony? What did you think of it? 
> I missed it and now I am irritated that it is not available anywhere, to stream.... Looks like they have been incredibly fast with the takedown requests... I suspect Youtube has a team of people doing nothing but removing "illegal" Olympics stuff. If anyone has a valid links to the opening ceremony, please post it!  
> I read that Russia has been tipped to get the most medals in these games, followede by China and the US, obviously. Not sure why Russia is the favourite this year, but apparently the rating is based on the performance of the Olympic athletes in other sporting events. My money would be on China though!  
> Meanwhile most of the people I know in London left town a few days before it all started. Unless you live on the other side of town, it is quite crazy, apparently. I too wanted to travel there this month - but it will have to be well after the Olympics are over, rather inconvenient but there is no way I am paying the hotel prices they are charging at the moment.  
> One sad thing is that many Londoners were unable to afford tickets to the event, yet there are thousands of empty seats at each event because employees of corporate sponsors who got the tickets for free, did not bother to turn up. Many Londoners are quite negative and it is true that the event seems to be more about money, image and networking than about sport... Nevertheless for me who has lived in London for many years and plan to return there I really hope everything goes well and that visitors get a good impression of London which has many nice sides to it despite all the things one could find to complain about.  
> Does anyone know anyone who travelled to the games?

 I watched the ceremony: it was a very  impressive performance. Our authorities want Russia to get the third place after China and the USA.

----------


## Ann

I feel so sorry for the Ukrainian men’s gymnastic team!  ::

----------


## MasterAdmin

Learn the Russian sports terms in the blog Summer Sports in Russian - Olympic Games | Master Russian Blog

----------


## Hanna

> I feel so sorry for the Ukrainian men’s gymnastic team!

 Why, what happened?  ::

----------


## capecoddah

LOL
Hanna started the Olympics thread! 
I wish all the athletes the best! 
Go team USA! 
Go Team Sweden!
I know many Swedes. Like Jesus Christ amounts.Blonde-hired, blue-eyed people I worked with in Brockton, Massachusetts...
 Nisper Nasper Nusper.

----------


## Ann

> Why, what happened?

   Japanese protest leads to Ukrainian disappointment in men's gymnastics final - Yahoo! Sports Singapore

----------


## maxmixiv

> It is the best period of time

 No, it is not.
Though there are some maniacs everywhere: Siberian Ice Marathon 2013 - Race Details for Siberia Ice Marathon 
А хороший хозяин собаку из дома не выгонит в такой мороз.

----------

